# About k10 and howto optimizemy system.



## fender0107401 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all:

Phenom is new generation of AMD product family, It has different ccache structure and command set than the old k8.

My question is what is the difference between k8 and k10(for system kernel)?

When compiling something, I can specify cpu type, and the compiler will do something for this cpu type.

So, I think the kernel will also tune himself to adapt the new cpu, and I specify "cpu option" in my kernel_configuration_file.

But I am not sure about this, if I can use "cpu option" in kernel_configuration_file to tune kernel, which option is for AMD phenom cpu?

=============================================

Another question is how to optimize freebsd?

I specify "cputype cflags cxxflags coptflags" in make.conf and "cpu" in kernel_configuration_file.

I think:

In make.conf, "cputype cflags cxxflags" is for ports' compilation, 
In make.conf, "coptflags" is for kernel's compilation, but it will not change kernel parameter insidely.
In kernel_configuration_file, "cpu" change kernel insidely.

=============================================

Welcome suggestion. :e


----------



## trev (Feb 16, 2009)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> Hi all:
> 
> When compiling something, I can specify cpu type, and the compiler will do something for this cpu type.
> 
> ...




```
cpu             HAMMER # aka K8, aka Opteron & Athlon64
```

Is the "option" you want in your kernel config file. There's nothing special for the Phenom.

You'll also want to do the patch detailed here to manage the Phenom's power consumption.



> I specify "cputype cflags cxxflags coptflags" in make.conf and "cpu" in kernel_configuration_file.



I think you're confusing compiler optimisation flags with CPU options. The two are not really unrelated.


----------

